
eBook Piracy is on the rise in 2019 - chovy
https://goodereader.com/blog/e-book-news/ebook-piracy-is-on-the-rise-in-2019
======
aiscapehumanity
Its better than not. Anyone thinking books are somehow an exception to rapid,
porous, and inevitable digital information distribution pheonmenon is drinking
publishers delight kool aid. Aside from that, wasnt it microsoft or someone
who shut their book service down and initially locked users out from their
spent products only to allow pdf exports after outcry? For many reasons it
shouldn't be a surprise piracy for ebooks has risen... Not to mention the
college textbook saga

------
ntw1103
It. really isn't surprising to me, when the legal ebook purchasing system is
filled with DRM, and broken reader programs. Amazon's kindle program drains
the battery on my phone like crazy, and Kobo doesn't render correctly. I'm
still trying to figure how what to do with the book I just purchased on Kobo
that isn't readable on their app. It only displays the top left 1/4th of the
page.

